# Basic Principles of Ship Propulsion



## Eng-Maher (19 أغسطس 2007)

Basic Principles of Ship Propulsion

************************​







الرابط .......................

http://www.manbw.com/files/news/filesof3859/P254-04-04.pdf


----------



## marine_eng (19 أغسطس 2007)

100% الله ينور يازعيم:67:


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 أغسطس 2007)

اى خدمه اخى مارين بجد منور الموضوع .. انت فعلا مهندس بمعنى الكلمه واتمنى لك مستقبل باهر


----------



## marine_eng (19 أغسطس 2007)

العفو يا زعيم انتا الاصل :12:


----------



## eng_shouman (29 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا

انا كنت فعلا محتاج كتاب عن الموضوع دة


----------



## الحوية (19 سبتمبر 2007)

يعطيــــــــــــــك العافية


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 فبراير 2010)

يرفع للافاده


----------



## SAIF.A.GHANNAI (30 مارس 2010)

god bless you- veryyyyyyyyyyyyy useful


----------



## sniperman (22 أبريل 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل يرجى التحديث


----------



## midofm (22 أبريل 2010)

اخى الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## midofm (22 أبريل 2010)

وجدت رابط اخر لنفس الكتاب 

http://www.shiprepair.net/data/ship propulsion.pdf


----------



## سلامي هاي (23 أبريل 2010)

الف الف تحية لك


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لكم كثيرا وشكرا اخى ميدو


----------



## hisham_mounirian (21 أبريل 2011)

الللة ينور


----------



## hisham_mounirian (21 أبريل 2011)




----------



## basil20088 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

وين الكتاب


----------

